# 31 inch Nautilus



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mmm ok, I might be a bit crazy but I started another project which makes three now on my bench… So apart from the Lancaster weekly build I have the little Nautilus I’m refurbing and now I have started on a 31 inch resin kit of the Nautilus from 20000 Leagues under the Sea. I got the kit from Bob at Nautilus Drydocks
http://www.nautilusdrydocks.com/Brodeen31.html
This is a model subject I have wanted, like many other subjects,since my childhood and though there have been many variations of this iconic boat through the years no one has yet to do the subject accurately and well in styrene so we are left with kits like this little resin beauty. I decided that I was going to do as much to this build as I can. The first was to add some lighting then add some people. Try my best to make a detailed salon interior behind the two big observation windows. I am also going to try out a sound 200 second card and try to animate the propeller. I’m not sure what will be the biggest challenge, making the salon or animating the prop?? Only now I’m kicking myself a little because I didn’t take a picture of the parts before any assembly…

The model is sold as a 1/69th scale? Which I have been told by Rob @ drydocks that figures in that scale look a bit large due to Disney doing the usual cheats on making the interior sets. I tried, as Bob recommended, using 1/72nd scale but still found that a bit big too. So I went for HO railway figures which I believe are closer to 1/87th. They seem to work out fine and don’t look too bad. The only interior details that the kit comes with a basic wheel house interior. The detailed walls though not screen accurate are still pretty good for its scale, there is a wheel & binnacle assembly as well as the dive plane controls and depth tube indicator and a ballast controll lever. All of these bar the depth indicator tube are white metal parts. When I tested the assemblies of the wheel and depth plane controls I had trouble getting them to fit in the forward wheel house. So I shortend the binnacle and remade the wheel. I also added the little chain cog wheel on the back arm of the binnacle too. I’m still toying with very very fine wire to act as the chain which goes through the floor but that may be getting a bit anal…  I also carved up and reworked the figures as well; boy I’d forgotten what working with figures that small was like…So the salon will be a treat… 








To light the wheel house gauges I am using fiber optics, which came out from the testing pretty good.































More to follow...
Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*continued...*

Anyway last week end I decided to paint up the wheelhouse wall pieces. As I went out last Saturday and purchased about 6 different shades in metallic for the build. However I had through my own doing, a near disaster that almost reduced me to tears of anguish, rage & despair. I decided to detail the starboard wall piece of the wheel house, Mostly because my eyes were going cross eyed from adding more rivet decals to the small Nautilus refurb.:drunk: Instead of airbrushing(1st mistake) the main wall colour I chose (2nd mistake) to hand brush it. After working about 11/2 hours on it I didn't like the colour scheme so I grabbed some eco-friendly water clean-up paint remover(3rd mistake), which has worked a treat before on my styrene kits. However it turned the piece into a soft rubbery piece of yuck!!! All the thinner wall & ceiling sections had either melted away or just curled up and broke away from the larger pipe sections.















However from despair came inspiration, of sorts With No11 exacto, sandpaper, files, plasticard, white glue and filler in hand I began a desperate salvage of the piece along with some added detail to boot. Things I added where a valve wheel under the 3 dials, the small bobbing lever on top of the atomic clock and some small right angle pieces of wire for added detail around said clock. I also added the double bow gauge thing at the back end of the wall near the map table. Not to mention redoing the fibre optics due to the addition of the plasticard wall sections to replace the damaged ones. Over all I was pretty stoked with my repair and once it was in place along with the completed port wall piece it looked damn fine if I do say so myself. Except for painting the map table and adding the ballast control lever & windows I have pretty much kitted out the wheelhouse assembly including adding another valve wheel to the opposite wall. The light in the dials is a green led I tried and which I won’t be using. Instead I will tone them down with some pva glue lensed on each f/o and the a wash of green ink over that they should look sweet. I debated over the green glow that some builds both commercial and hobby out there have in the wheelhouse, though they do look eerie they don’t really do it for me.
















Something new for me is using micro leds. I decided to give them a go instead of normal 3 & 5mm ones, though I will still be running those as well. I was glad I got them because I so was not looking forward to drilling/grinding out the ‘Alligator’ eye spot lights. A member from another forum suggested this mob to get the leds from. 
http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/smd-chip-leds.html
So I thought I’d give them a go. They sell them pre wired with resistors, which I jumped at and anything to make things easier works for me as my soldering skills are well, only so so anyway. All the micros I got in a warm light just to keep in line with what appeared on screen. I super glued them in place then painted around them in Tamiya’s flat aluminum and then filled the gaps with pva glue. 















Once the finished lense is in place they will look a treat. To help with the lighting on all the spot/flood lights I will be frosting the inside of them with clear flat which should help keep it in scale too.

Moere to come, cheers,
Alec.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Alec, Beautiful job with the recover repair........ Love the progress so far and look forward to your updates......:wave:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow! Someday I WILL get one of these kits. Can't wait to see more of what you're doing!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*continued update from work done so far...*

To date in the post I have had the Laser cut floors for the wheel house. The small two led blinking circuits, for the f/o’s in the atomic clock on the rebuilt wall and the 200sec usb sound board arrive.

This last week has been mostly a prep week on the model with sanding, filing and removing any flash, not that there was much to worry about. Even air bubbles and pin holes are a very minimal on the kit with the worst on the detail features on the rear bottom keel and drilling out the lights around the two salon windows.















After all the cleaning up I then set to gluing in place the cleats, little twin bollards and the laser cut floors of the wheelhouse.















Not to mention drilling out the said floor for the f/o’s and led wires to go through for the lights in the main wheel house assembly. Again the madness took me and I decided to add more details to the wheelhouse. So I bashed up the rail at the top of the stairwell and a dummy pillar for the circular steps that are used to go between the wheel house and below to the chart room and lower decks. I say bashed being the operative word, as my engineering and soldering skill are at best still dodgy. Not content there I then knocked up, using a copy of blue prints I got on a cd via ebay,a rudder for the separate little skiff. 
After all that I then primed the two main hull pieces, wheel house proper and the salon flood light surrounds front raker arch and main rudder. When the primer was dry I moved on to painting and weathering the wheel house floor and added rails. Still rolling on with my moderate success at the stair rails I decided to add the safety rail behind the helmsman. I then moved on to the dive controls and completed wheel assembly which were painted and installed.















And still being inspired I made up the little swing journal/pages that are seen on each back wall behind the chart table. These were fairly easy I just sliced up small squares of photo copy paper then glued them slightly offset to each other added a small piece of fine wire and then glued them in place after painting the chart table as well as making working exterior hatches too.










Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Alec,
Good to see you over here as well. I got mine from Bob too. Yeah, I'm gonna use HO figures and details also. When you get your salon done, are you gonna cast it for the rest of us Nautilus nuts? Bob has been teasing about a salon for the 66"er but no word on one for the 31"er. Keep up the great work. I'm following this with much anticipation. Hey, have you seen the detail sets over at vulcaniavolunteers (when their site is up again)?
Bruce


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

teslabe said:


> Alec, Beautiful job with the recover repair........ Love the progress so far and look forward to your updates......:wave:





Bobj812 said:


> Wow! Someday I WILL get one of these kits. Can't wait to see more of what you're doing!





btbrush said:


> Hey Alec,
> Good to see you over here as well. I got mine from Bob too. Yeah, I'm gonna use HO figures and details also. When you get your salon done, are you gonna cast it for the rest of us Nautilus nuts? Bob has been teasing about a salon for the 66"er but no word on one for the 31"er. Keep up the great work. I'm following this with much anticipation. Hey, have you seen the detail sets over at vulcaniavolunteers (when their site is up again)?
> Bruce


Thanks guys & g'day Bruce.

I'm not sure how to cast copies of anything. I saw what vv's have to offer but I reckon I have reached my $ budget on this build... I do know the salon will be a challenge . I finished the sound track for the sound card this morning. That was a test of my computer skills.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

One of the things I want to do with this build was do a full sound,motion and light show on it. So as I said in an earlier post I will be adding a sound chip/card to give a little sound track to the displayed model. Infact if this does the job at the end I may invest in moer to add to some other of my more rexcent builds.  So taking a break from the lighting side and all the electrical stuff :drunk: I watched the film again on my PC so I could bookmark parts of the film to isolate the soundtrack. When it comes to doing stuff like that on my computer I am most certainly a bare boned n naked novice... But I am fairly good at self eduction when the need arises. So after many hours and a couple of incredibly late nights, aided with pain killers, I got something I was happy with. In fairness the sound chip only cost about $12-14, but for what it costs it does the job. Also this is my first talking video I have but up on the ol' web. Just for the record we don't own a stand alone HD video camera all Sandy & I have is a small digital that does do video... 

I tried to capture the tone & atmosphere with my final cut...
http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/... model/?action=view&current=Soundcarddemo.mp4
Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You have a great model going. I have this same kit and the smaller one as well. They are excellent models


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

looks incredible... 
I do own this kit. Where did you get the etch parts from?
(or do I have to read the thread again, when I'm more awake!)

K


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks djnick66  I would have liked one of the big 66 inch ones to but they are now discontinued and sold out  I am thinking about getting one of the smaller ones for a green glow waterline model.

Nektu I got the etch parts from Nautilus dry docks as well but he only had a few on hand. When it turned up I was expecting metal but they are actualy *very* thin plywood pieces :thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks djnick66  I would have liked one of the big 66 inch ones to but they are now discontinued and sold out  I am thinking about getting one of the smaller ones for a green glow waterline model.
> 
> Nektu I got the etch parts from Nautilus dry docks as well but he only had a few on hand. When it turned up I was expecting metal but they are actualy *very* thin plywood pieces :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Alec,

I am using my old Comet Nautilus for a green glow waterline diorama. It is smaller and the detail is not as important! Also not as many rivets showing.

Mark Dean


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

If you go to nautilussubmarine.com and check out related items for sale there's a link to the gentleman who makes these beautiful lazer cut wood wheelhouse floors. I thought they were PE also. 
Bruce


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome work my friend!!!just beautiful!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

mrdean said:


> Alec,
> 
> I am using my old Comet Nautilus for a green glow waterline diorama. It is smaller and the detail is not as important! Also not as many rivets showing.
> 
> Mark Dean


Hi Mark, I to have a little comet Nautisus that I am in the middle of refurbing. The detail is soft which is what I'm addressing. I have been using the archer rivet decals in 'n' scale and it is coming out ok :thumbsup:

Thanks beatlepaul  

A quick update with pics to follow later... I have painted and glued the wheeluouse crew in place. I also finished installing all the lights & motor to animate the prop and glued down the wheelhouse assembly to the top hull. Yesterday all the extra bits I ordered for the salon turned up so now we see how could my scratch building abilties really are...:tongue:

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Alec,
Where'd you go for the "salon" parts? (saloon is a drinking establishment) What do you do with a drunken sailor? Love to see some pics when you have time. Great photos, by the way. I'm gonna put in just enough detail to show through the salon window. My scratch-building skills are fine, I just have the attention span of a gerbil.
Noticed on the QMX Serenity it includes a remote controll for the lights. Love to find one of those.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

G'day Bruce.
I got the parts for the "*salon*" :thumbsup: from here 
http://66.241.223.134/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=jaks&Category_Code=SS5000
I ordered only the Fezzwigs pieces. I have a scaned copy of what I ordered if you need a referance.

Here are some todate pics i mentioned. I had to redo some lighting glitches e.g. some non working lights due to my own hamfisted handling and re-addressing the subfloor wheel house lighting... but I got there...

The wheelhouse crew and detailed depth indicator/ballast tube















The wheelhouse assembly installed. Note the first pic is no flash and the second is with flash.















And all the lights on. You can see the in the second pic the light now under the clear tube.
















After taking the pictures I have since glued the raker arch and salon flood light surounds(only to the top hull piece) in place. As for all the electrics I am planning on having it work off three seperate switches, one each for the interior lights, all the floods and the prop


Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks djnick66  I would have liked one of the big 66 inch ones to but they are now discontinued and sold out  I am thinking about getting one of the smaller ones for a green glow waterline model.
> 
> Nektu I got the etch parts from Nautilus dry docks as well but he only had a few on hand. When it turned up I was expecting metal but they are actualy *very* thin plywood pieces :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


At the time I could have bought the 66 inch kit and it was available. But then I realized WTF would I do with it living in a small apartment. I figured I could get the smaller kit, the kit you have here and the lighting set instead.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Mikel/Modeleer & V.V. here - 
_*Nice Build. Alec!!!*_

Bruce, thanx for mentioning the V.V.' Nautilus accessory / upgrades. 
_(created to accurize All commercial Nautilus models made before 2004) _

Every week I get questions ( 5 to 10 on average) about Nautilus model Accuracy & 
who makes what kits, partz & aftermarket items, so I thought I should insert this brief comment:

The Other (Wooden) WheelHaus Floor that Bruce mentioned - was made by Brian Bevis 
& was designed / fabricated to fit & improve the CR/ND 66" & 31.5" N's. 

I'm not sure about who makes the (31.5") WH Floor that Nautilus Drydocks offers. 
It could also be Brian's WHF (I know that CR/ND had asked him) 

_And the owner operator of Nautilus Drydocks is named Bob, not Rob._ 

*Again, Great work, Alec! *
_(especially the WH Interior & sound card!!!) _


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

modeleers said:


> Mikel/Modeleer & V.V. here -
> _*Nice Build. Alec!!!*_
> I'm not sure about who makes the (31.5") WH Floor that Nautilus Drydocks offers.
> It could also be Brian's WHF (I know that CR/ND had asked him)
> ...


Thanks Mikel  After completing the wheel house I am rethinking how much detail I will wack in the salon... but then again I know I'll most likely put stuff in that may not even be seen and people will ask why?? (note, thats why it's good to do wip pictures)But as with all my stuff I do it because I feel it needs it and at least I will know it's in there. :thumbsup:

Please pass on my aplogies to Bob for the name glitch 

The floor I got from Bob are those made by Brian. I got them through Bob as I had already dealt with him and he had all my details per say.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful work and the painting of the crew is just as clean as I've ever seen........:thumbsup: I look forward to your next load of pictures.......


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Mikel,
How the heck ya doing? And how's VV coming along?
Yeah, Brian's the guy with the lazer floors. He's only asking about $25 for them. Beautiful work.
Alec,
Been following your build over at nautilussubmarine.com also. Really amazing work. This is like having another instruction sheet for my 31"er. So I'll let you make all the mistakes and redos before I start on mine. You used minis for the alligator eyes? They seem really bright. And thank you for the link to the figures. I was going for that or Squadron has a Revell set of 10(or so) for about $8. Have to get out my magnifier lamp, I guess. Bifocals just don't do it anymore.
Now I just have to download a 3' Serenity paper model and I should have enough to carry me through the winter months. That and getting all my client builds done. Whew!!! Oh well, I can sleep later, huh.
Bruce


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well back on last wednesday evening I started on the salon interior scratch build... To begin with I downloaded better plans from Nautilus Submarines.com as well as using N.E.M.rg to refer to the actual movie sets. I have also compromised a bit with my version of the interior makingit a bit shorter than as per what the plans would scale down to. I did this in an effort to see as much as it from looking through the two salon windows on the model. Before I strted I lined the inside curved part of the window on the lower hull piece to do a couple of things. The first was to hide the tape covering and holding all the wires for the exterior salon spots and also to make a fairly even contour shape for detail and painting. Once I had the floor and window steps done I started withthe ballast pipes and I think I have redone the ballast piping 3-4 times, mostly because I couldn’t get the angles right. Which was frustrating and not to mention eating up the stock pile of tube I had. In the end I decided to heat the plastruct tube and shape it around a can till I got the contour/curve for the two main forward and aft sections, before I added the small in between pieces.






























I'm not to stressed over the way the outer wall pipes are cut, I had to do some serious trimming to get them to fit properly in the hull. Plus I will be slipping in wall sections for the shelving etc so that will cover up my dodgy pipe cutting... Not only did the piping go through changes but so did the organ I made. However in the end it came out ok. The organ pipes might not be in the 100% accurate but when seen through the windows it will more than fit the bill. The little fountain was about the easiest part and basically just fell together. After those two items done I moved on the ‘library end. I had already gotten a roll top desk through small scales which just needed some extra filing and tweaking to make it work. The couch beneath the shelves is made from air-dry modeling clay. This is also what I’ll be using to make the tear drop ottomans and small cushions. 






























Note that none of the sub assemblies are glued in place yet. I've only glued the organ wall, pipes and main floor piece. The next part of furniture I plan to tackle will be the specimen table after that it will be the walls done up with pictures and the shelves stacked with jars n books etc. I am also working out how to add the two little aquariums that are on the babck side wall on the desk side. Not only adding them but I'm also figuring out how to back light them.

Anyway so far so good!!

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AS ALWAYS, EXCELLENT WORK SIR!:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ok a quick update... I deviated from the plan on the next piece of furniture I was tackling. Instead of the speciman table and assorted shelves on the walls I decided to rework the two couches I bought to better fit the origional set pieces and finished adding the ballast pipes and ottermans. But before I knew it I had painted the main assembly, library shelves n couch, the roll top desk assembly and finishing off the organ and adding the stauchion and chain around the organ pit. For the chain and gold decoration around the fountain I used some thin fine craft ribbon that had gold edging which I just trimmed and glued in place. I also had to rebuild the fountain due to a size 8 accident and I reckon it came out better...















The books on the shelves are small pieces of plasticard and the jar & bottles are from the ho scale accessories I got.































Cheers,
Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> AS ALWAYS, EXCELLENT WORK SIR!:thumbsup:


 Thanks mate 

Another quick update...

After 6-7 hours I finally finished the specian table. It is made from clear blister pagaing, thick craft card and 1mm plasticard. I have brushed a coat of future on it but I think I will repaint the legs in a metalic grey?? Again I took a bit of license with it, mostly due to my sad efforts at getting the legs the right shape... I think it may be a tad wider than the origional set peice but once it is in place it seems to work. I like the little plastic bottles and jars I got from Small Scale Miniatures too. The gold surround is again the ribbon edge but I left some of the mash part there for height & scale. To keep it in place I super glued it to some clear blister packaging that I had left after making the table. The specimens inside the display case are just tiny bits of stone n clay along with some little pieces of model scenery and grass. I also added another light beneath the floor of the wheelhouse as I felt that it was maybe just a bit to dark... :doh: As well as the large persian rug on the floor.















I placed the salon in the sub and added one of the window braces and too some pic to see how much detail would be lost... The first two are using the flash















These next two are no flash and with the interior lights on...
















Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy fricking crow, Alec! That's flipping amazing.

It looked great when everything was bare, but with color (and the spiffy carpet!) it's awesome.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Why thank you good sir


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Buc 

More wip pics...

Ok to date I have now added the following curtains to the starboard side of the salon, all the cushions on the ottormans, the aquarium guages(on the wrong side of the coily gadget thingy... :doh: )The starboard wall end section near the organ, a couple of little framed paintings on said wall and above the aquariums. I have also added the chain around the fountain pit, which would have been easier had I remebered them at an earlier stage... :roll: and though not in the official movie set I also added some reading/study lights. I took the idea from the bluebrints because to me it helps add a bit more to the librarys look & feel even if it's not canon to the film. I also decorated the sofa and book case with books, goblets, jars and even a little skull from the butt of a gaming figure knife. To fix the glare on the aquariums I painted some white acryliuc over the back of them which did the trick nicely. How ever in the pic I took without a flash they look really bright but in reality they aren't that strong. and finally I added the dummy walls behind the hatch opening on each side of the organ pit...
I went with thumbnails as I have posted a fair few pictures and I'm not sure how space & load times work if there are to many big attachments in the thread...


All thats left now is to do the library shelves on the outer walls, knock up a book podium or a small table with a couple of chairs add the other curtains, glue in the couches, speciman table and add some more picture to the walls. Then paint the inside window bays and it will be done... Not an exact mini replica of the movie set but still something that catches the tone & look...  

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Quick question here....

Does the Nautilus suffer from the scale problems of trying to fit everything in it as seen like the J2, Seaview...etc?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This is probably my Grail subject, and never could I imagine a more beautiful build of it. Beautiful! Now stop posting and rubbing it in! I know, I could stop looking. But I just can't.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Struth* starseeker... I sincerly thank you for the compliments. You like several other members on these boards are my guides, teachers, mentors and often my insperation for this old dog to be a better model builder. :wave:



Vindi said:


> Quick question here....
> 
> Does the Nautilus suffer from the scale problems of trying to fit everything in it as seen like the J2, Seaview...etc?


From my understanding it does... If you went by the set designs the salontakes up a huge chunk of the interior space almost a third from memory so in the rest there are crew quarters, nemos cabin, chartroom, dive chamber, power room, engine room, galley, weapons locker etc :freak: but there are stacks more knowledgable people on the subject than me. if you want to know more about the Nautilus then head over to nautilussubmarine.com I thought I was pretty clued up on the old iron lady but I was humbled before the knowledge, understanding & commitment from many of the members there. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Alec, it is our honor to be in the company of builders like yourself who make it all look so easy. I am in awe of your 'Iron Lady' and hope that someday I will get the opportunity to do her justice as you have.

Cheers,
Herb


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

AJ-1701 said:


> From my understanding it does... If you went by the set designs the salontakes up a huge chunk of the interior space almost a third from memory so in the rest there are crew quarters, nemos cabin, chartroom, dive chamber, power room, engine room, galley, weapons locker etc :freak: but there are stacks more knowledgable people on the subject than me. if you want to know more about the Nautilus then head over to nautilussubmarine.com I thought I was pretty clued up on the old iron lady but I was humbled before the knowledge, understanding & commitment from many of the members there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers,
> Alec.


Thanks AJ. I'll head over there and look around. The Nautilus is most definitely in my top three favorite submarines along with the Seaview and Flying Sub and your build is FANTASTIC!!! I look forward to seeing the end product and the WIP pics. I wish I had the skill to do it as well as you and others do, but I guess I'll just have to "live vicariously" through you and others!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very good work. I hope my kit comes out half as good. I have the lights for the pilot house and various external lights. I am interested in doing the salon but am not really up on some of the Dremel work needed to open up some of the parts. Same for the crocodile eye lights up top. I was kinda surprised that the kit was not more "light friendly" in its engineering.


And yes the interior of the Disney sub does not really fit into the exterior. I would make my Salon fit the kit, not the movie set. I have seen someone offering a resin salon set but it was IMHO extremely crude.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey DJ, are you refering to the salon kit from godesslaksmi? I was gonna buy one when it was $50, then shot up to $175. Still it would be a nice place to start, unless AJ is gonna put out a kit. 
AJ, your salon is masterful. I just got back from nautilussubmarine and saw your most recent pics. Looks like you could just walk around in there. I know Bob (rc-sub, nautilus drydocks) has a lot on his plate but I'm hoping he is continuing with a 31" salon kit. I have a big bonus Christmas check coming up and would love to splurge on myself. Keep up the great work. You are an inspiration to us all.
Bruce


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

Utterly fantastic great build.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Salon I saw about a year ago IMHO was very poor. I don't know who made it. I think it had some bad paper picture scans or artwork to represent some details. The molding of the resin parts looked very crude. I think your approach is much better anyway and looks nicer.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Herb, I Thank you sincerly for your words 

Brush I have never considered myself to be insperational... so I will try to live up to it :thumbsup: OMG & you think I could do this as a kit!!!
Thanks indeed for the compliment.

Djnick66 & Diablo_Fire I also thankyou for your comments. Dj I wonder if thats the one I saw somewhere that looked like is was made from plasticine and then left it the sun before the picture was taken??

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well not much left to be done on the salon now... I think. I have completed the two library book shelves, more framed prints, the book stand/podium, an extra chair and the set of 4 guages with the pendulum indicator that hangs just off centre on one of the upper starboard ballast pipes. I also made a small table with some bowls and jars on. My version of what is seen behind Nemo when they are dinning. So as of last night I have finised the starboard side of the salon, after some minor modifications... When I put the assembly into the model closed it up and turned on the lights. I found the additional wall panels I installed on the back of the piping actually blocked out a fair bit of the cieling light... So I removed those and painted the inside of the hull the colour of the walls which was a flaming huge improvement...To get an idea of what is seen trough the actaul windows I dipped the two salon window in future, covered them and let them dry over night and then put one in place and took the last three as an example of how much detail there is through the plastic window. 

 

Mind you with Arronax, Nemo, Coseil and Ned to go in there after I finish installing the rest of the furniture on the starboard side as well as putting in place the speciman table it's gonna be rather crowded...

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Vindi said:


> Quick question here....
> 
> Does the Nautilus suffer from the scale problems of trying to fit everything in it as seen like the J2, Seaview...etc?


Very much so. It has a TARDIS interior. One example is the wheelhouse. The interior set plans are much too wide to fit the interior.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

All that work for very little visibility. Take lots of pictures before you seal it up!

You might even keep it loose to enjoy your efforts. Maybe you can cover up the rest because you will never get enough there for a complete interior.

Mark Dean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually you can see a good bit. The photos are a bit deceptive. Its not like this is a 12" model, those side salon windows are fairly large. I would add some interior to the small kit I also bought but its pretty much solid.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Djnick66 is pretty much spot on Mark. I all ways knew that some detail would be hidden or lose its sharpness once the windows are in place. Thats why I didn't go into super detail like adding the rivets etc. But I am very happy with how it will look when installed. I had thought and even planned to have the two hulls behave like a clam shell & use those rare earth magnets to hold them together but it led to other issues with lighting, wires, seams etc. As for pictures, I reckon this is one of the most photographed things I have made :lol: I have even taken a couple of videos of it after I finished adding the last of the furniture and extras. Tonight I installed it in place with some additional curved wall sections in the window wells to hide the ballast piping and back parts visable. Along with a couple of rugs on the floor infront of the 2 couches. All thats left to do is paint and add Nemo, Arronax, Conseil & Ned then the salon will be finished...

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I have been back at work now with longer hours over the last couple of weeks. So it has been a slow process to date. However I had stated in the previous post... I have finished the salon interior piece, minus the figures of Nemo, Arronax, Conseil and Ned but looking at the completed build of the salon I’m undecided about including them for fear of overcrowding. so her are some pics & a video of the finished piece before it was set in the hull.
  


I also began working on the base for the model. I started with a picture frame I bought at a bargain store that had some nice looking embossing and colouring to match the theme and era and to that I am adding an mdf picture frame craft kit from Spotlight. This will act as a raised dais which I will screw down the stand that the model came with. To help with the height so I could fit batteries and sound card within the raised section, I added some balsa dar sections and on this I am adding the cut off heads of pins to simulate rivet detail as a way of keeping the look of the models stand on the base.
  

Along with starting the base I have been experimenting with the outside hull colour. After lots of brush outs and test pieces I think I came up with a colour I'm happy with. Which was one from a few weeeks back, my fourth airbrushed test. Believe it or not both the pieces in the picture are the same iris section but they were taken under differant light. The one on the left is with the camera flash. The one on the right is no flash with the light being the standard fluro on the cieling and a 150w equivilant cfl cool white in my work lamp.


Cheers,
Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*The display base is done...*

I haven't done much on the build as being back at work with longer hours after the Dr signed off on them has taken a toll on me. Today was hydrotheropy day so I was able tofinish the display base this afternoon. I think I mentioned in an earlier post that I planned to have the interior & w/house lights and the flood lights as well as have an animated prop all on seperate switches well I actually managed to to it. But of coarse after I had all the battery snaps wired I also decided to have it run off a DC adaptor from mains power as well... Nothing like making extra work... Now I know it may look a bit crude but it does what I want from all the testing. After that I preped it for painting. i used 3 differant metalics blended with the air brush. i was trying to get that black iron/steel look from the era which I weaterewd down a bit and added some rust stains to. I then painted and glued the raised letters. Yest they are off centre as I plan to add some small images from the movie in a film strip style. After the letters were in place I added some more rust and weathering.
   

So now I have no real exuse not to start on painting & detailing the outside of the sub proper... Except I still haven't decided to paint and add the figures of Nemo, Arronax, Coseil & Ned to the salon yet...

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

This has always been my dream to build a Nautilus model, but your work is out of this world. FANTASIC!!!! Best I have ever seen. Brilliant!!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thank you sir.

I'm about ready to start on the exterior hull with just a bit more R&D on it first.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

So after more reseach and colour tests I was still feeling a little cautious about painting the model. So I decided to kick off with the skiff. It was only after painting on the main colour I had made that I realized during my tests I never actually applied them over a flat black :freak: So the initial coat after airbrushing it on was some what differant in look  but I percevered with the process. Over the hull colour I airbrushed a coat of citadels ogryn flesh which turned the look around  I then applied some tamiya smoke over that paying more attention to the rivet lines, recesses and top sliding covers. That was then drybrushed with a red/brown before adding a chestnut brown wash as the first part of the rusting detail. I then sprayed on a good layer of dull coat to knock off the silvey and gloss look. When that was dry I began adding the artist chalks for more rust and salt build up between thin layers of dull coat before finishing it off with a final layer of dull coat.

I only use acrylic paints, well apart from rattle can primers and the testers dull coat which is lacqer based. So even days like today where it's rainy and humid :drunk: I can still get a fair bit done with the aid of a hair dryer  even so, doing the skiff still took me about 2-1/2 hours to complete. So the bigger model should eat up some hours


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

This looks incredible. I can't figure out what exact colors you're using for the exterior. 

I always thought that steampink look can be done with a very dark brown or flat black base, with a lot of drybrushing of various shades of rust, and a black wash over it all. It looks like you've achieved something more subtle here, though. Can you say what you used?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Steampunk, I mean!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Kit said:


> Steampunk, I mean!


Gotta love Steampunk, anyone need the time??????


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Cool watch Teslabe  So what attachment would you have for an alarm... 



Kit said:


> This looks incredible. I can't figure out what exact colors you're using for the exterior.
> 
> I always thought that steampink look can be done with a very dark brown or flat black base, with a lot of drybrushing of various shades of rust, and a black wash over it all. It looks like you've achieved something more subtle here, though. Can you say what you used?


Thanks Kit. 

Here you go... there is a primer, a base coat Tamiya flat black and the main colour - my own mix of tamiya metailics. Then there is the first colour wash - Citadels Ogryn Flesh followed by Tamiya smoke for shading and blending, then dry brush highlights, the rust & weather washes again from the citadel range and adding various colours for the raised detail, e.g anchors, propeller etc. Then an overcoat of a black/brown wash which I made from a 60/40 mix of the citadel black & mud wash for the final blend and then at least two light coats of a clear flat. And that is just the bottom hull. I reckon there will be about 17 differant colours/washes for the hull by the time it is finished :roll:

Somehow the bottom hatch wheen went missing during the first painting stages of the lower hull. So I had to scratch up a new one using fine guage wire and the head of a pin.
















And these are some pics of where it is at. All I need to do is finese the weathering some more then over coat it with the black/brown wash and add the final coats of dull-coat. Which should/will tone down the coppery look.
















Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks great. It shows what careful attention to detail and technique can do.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Kit.

There was a time I would just slap a kit together and just go with the box art 

Well I have now finished the bottom hull and I'm very happy on how it came out almost spot on to the mental picture I had of what I wanted. The black/brown wash and a little dark brown artist chalk added and some of rust areas tweeked a bit with some rustall I only just got a day ago all blended nicely, before the final airbrushing of the dull-coat to seal it.
  

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like your color choice very much


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks djnick66 

I have started a video diary on my you tube channel of the wip. This link is to the part 2 regarding the painting of the top hull.





It's my first talking video which proved a bit of a challenge for me :freak: but it came out ok since we only have a small panasonic 12megapixle camera that does support video of sorts 

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think I am going to paint my model with Tamiya Dark Bronze X33 and then maybe lighten it up with some Gold and/or Copper and/or Clear Yellow and Clear Orange.

I bought the small kit to practice on with the colors for when I paint the big kit. Your colors look great. The filming miniature had a definite gold look when it was on display near me some years ago. But it had been cleaned or refinished... The old Disney park rides were an interesting patina green.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Actually djnick66 that was one I origionaly thought the dark bronze X33 was too dark but in hindsite it would have saved some airbrush time though. One of the origional brushout test I did was a 60/40 mix or tamiya metalic brown and dark copper, in that order but thats what happens in this game i guess... 

Anyway here is Pt 3 on the initial main dry brushing.






Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I think I am going to paint my model with Tamiya Dark Bronze X33 and then maybe lighten it up with some Gold and/or Copper and/or Clear Yellow and Clear Orange.
> 
> I bought the small kit to practice on with the colors for when I paint the big kit. Your colors look great. The filming miniature had a definite gold look when it was on display near me some years ago. But it had been cleaned or refinished... The old Disney park rides were an interesting patina green.


Thanks again dj. What size was the one you saw? If it was the 11 footer then that was made of brass which might explain the look and I believe it was restored some years back. Though as per hollywood none of the minitures in the film had exactly the same colour or even look. with mine I am trying to get the areas above the water line to hopefully reflect the life size set colours from the film.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Alec,
Great job. I'm just gonna print out this whole thread as an instruction sheet for when I start on my 31"er. Though I wish you'd gone into more depth and had many more pics of you interior build. Yeah, just send me all your drawings and dimensions and references and links for parts and I'll take it from there. Yeah, that'll work. Yeah, I can scratch-build. It's just that I have the attention span of a gerbil. Keep it going, mate.
Bruce


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fabulous videos! This is turning out so beautifully. Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Starseeker the videos are fun but I know now whay movies in post take so long 

Bruce if you haven't seenit yet Bob has a 1/69 salon kit now!! I reckon its a great set up on its own but a really good start for super detiling.

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Part four of the video wip diary is now up. This part deals mainly with the washes part of the weathering process... Not far off the finish line now...





Cheers,
Alec


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AJ-1701 said:


> Thanks again dj. What size was the one you saw? If it was the 11 footer then that was made of brass which might explain the look and I believe it was restored some years back. Though as per hollywood none of the minitures in the film had exactly the same colour or even look. with mine I am trying to get the areas above the water line to hopefully reflect the life size set colours from the film.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alec.


It's been a couple of years now but it was probably the 11 footer on display at Epcot or Disney. I assume for filming the miniature was painted or weathered but the actual prop looked like weathered or oxidized brass with no real finish. Unfortunately when i saw it I didn't have my camera and it was well before I bought the kits. Of course now the display is down and who knows where the sub is now...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The 11 footer was fully restored and shipped to Hollywood for use in filming the now aborted 20.000 Leagues sequal. If and when the project is resurected, I'm sure it is in storage right now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can't imagine them using the original miniature in a new movie (not that I would object). I'd think they would just CGI it (and make it look fake)

It seemingly was restored after it was removed from Epcot, so thats the model I saw.

I found this photo of the model on display but I do not know the date

http://www.hms-studios.com/pictures/preservation/scott11ft2.jpg


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A phone call to my friend at Disney Studios verified the 11 footer was indeed brought
to the studio for filming, he said the project was shelved for the time being and the miniature has been crated and stored. He did indicate that a sequal looked bleak, but anything is possible with Disney.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here it is being put away...








:freak:
-David


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i finished reading the book today, did any one from Disney even open the book before making the movie ? (-:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Indeed Disney knew the book well- if filmed as written it would seem a wandering mess of episodes and no real plot. Disney's script writers did the right thing- created a "prison break" plot line where the main characters needed to escape from the Nautilus. This makes for tension the original's lacking. The Nautilus was changed in appearance from the book as designer Harper Goff thought the Nautilus was so simple in appearance that "once you've seen it- it's over." The Disney Nautilus is a masterpiece of design- seeming logical to the Victorian era and methods of technology available at that time.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here is the big "N" in storage.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Rotwang said:


> Here is the big "N" in storage.


She looks great even tucked away all safe and sound....... Thanks for photo....:wave:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*I agree*



nautilusnut said:


> Indeed Disney knew the book well- if filmed as written it would seem a wandering mess of episodes and no real plot. Disney's script writers did the right thing- created a "prison break" plot line where the main characters needed to escape from the Nautilus. This makes for tension the original's lacking. The Nautilus was changed in appearance from the book as designer Harper Goff thought the Nautilus was so simple in appearance that "once you've seen it- it's over." The Disney Nautilus is a masterpiece of design- seeming logical to the Victorian era and methods of technology available at that time.


I thought the same ,thing, with maybe the exception of a few pages I think Disney just wanted to use it's underwater footage back in 54 for the aaaaw's and OOO's on the big screen. I did like the ending in the book better.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

From memory... when I first saw the film some 43 years ago I begged mum to get me the book. I remember it was one of those abridged versions with some drawings. I think from then I learned that movies n books would always be differant. So now I treat them as two seperate things. 

I was planning on having my project finished about now. I reckon it will be done a new year completion now... I finished off the weathering with my pastels last night. So all thats left is to airbrush on a coat of rustall to the areas above the water line then glue on all the flood light lenses then apply the dull coat. Finishing off by adding the salon windows and frames then attaching it to the base and switches for lights etc.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Nautilus completed on time, well an adjusted deadline*

Well my adjusted time table was good I had the model finished and mounted & wired onto the diplay base by mid afternoon on the 31st. I was even able to convince my other half to let me display it in the main lounge room above the tv. :woohoo: Now that new years eve n day are over I can sit down to post up the result. At this point I am waiting for the final video of the completed model to upload to youtube. But I think it is easier to post up the link to my photobucket page. I should also mention that the pictures were taken under a mix of natural, floro and flash due to the on and off overcast days we have been having.
http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/AJ-1701/The 31 inch Nautilus model/
I also really liked how the pastels turned out after the rustall and clear flat overcoats were applied. They blended in with a nice subtleness that even I didn't think I'd get 

Cheers and I hope everyone had a good new year!!:hat:

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

That'd be right just as I'm about to log out, up pops youtube telling me its all uploaded:drunk: so here is the link, enjoy
http://youtu.be/Ha8dfblic1k?hd=1

Chhers, again.
Alec.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Awesome year-end finish!! On the down low, it's "Propeller", not "Propellor". :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

A very nice end to a very nice build, loved looking at all your posts.......:thumbsup:
Here's looking forward to a great New Years.....:wave:


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Alec, very well done..I helped Scott make this first kit when I was working for director Richard Fleischer, he had one of the first kits as a center piece in his office.
Richard had a great respect for Harper, they remained very close with harper designing the ship for "The Vikings" and later Fantastic Voyage".
Richard also was asked to direct "Willy Wonka" he passed on it but installed Harper to design that show as well.
To quote Richard "Harper was a just brilliant,and a true friend":thumbsup:

I should also mention that Richard considered this and all work by Scott B, well just the final word on his boat other than another man called Tom Sherman..this model was displayed with great pride and he always enjoyed the fans of this classic film..he would have broken out into a big smile at your build and been thrilled by the attention to detail..


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Turned out great Mr. Alec! :thumbsup:
The video on U-Tube is awesome.
-Jim


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Rotwang said:


> Awesome year-end finish!! On the down low, it's "Propeller", not "Propellor". :thumbsup:


 Spelling was never my forte... Damn I must of proof read that thing 6-7 times...

Thanks again for your compliments everyone.  And yes it was a good finish to the year too. I'd love to have a crack at a 66 inch kit but they are done and dusted now  Though in reality I proberbly couldn't afford the bugger any way 

Cheers,
Alec.


----------

